# Having Trouble with My Pregnant Doe



## Camryn (Mar 19, 2014)

This is my first time with a kidding doe, so I've been doing a lot of research. Reading, diagrams, pictures, and they've all been very helpful. But I'm very new at this and I'm just having trouble reading my doe's signs! She really should be kidding any day. Her tail is very loose at the base; I could comfortably get my fingers underneath and almost around. She's not really acting like herself, and she has paced and pawed a little bit. I got up numerous times through the night, and her vulva seemed 'puffy,' but there has been no discharge. This morning it looked pretty normal. She's also hollow on both sides. 

Am I missing something? Could it be a false labor, or is it normal to show certain signs and not others?

Your advice is much appreciated right now! Thank you!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Sounds normal to me, do you have a due date?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

All sounds normal. Not unusual for a doe to go over her date by 4 or more days  No sleep for you.


----------



## Camryn (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah, she's overdue by a few days. She was due around the 5th. I was kind of worried about that, but the babies have moved and I've been able to feel them up until yesterday. So it is normal for there to be no discharge? I'm planning on sticking close, but does it sound like she could have them soon?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How do you know she was due on the 5th?


----------



## Camryn (Mar 19, 2014)

Well I'm glad to hear that's normal! It's funny; I'm more nervous than she is. I'll keep people updated- hopefully I'll be posting pictures of some newborns in the near future!
Thank you!


----------



## Camryn (Mar 19, 2014)

It was a near estimate- I took her to see a buck; I was told she came into heat on a Tuesday night and was out the next morning. I've read that they often have them between 149 and 151? Is that correct?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How long did she stay there?


----------



## kristimriggs (Mar 25, 2015)

I understand completely!!! I was in the same spot as you up until this past Friday! My doe had the puffy vulva for about a week, been pawing the ground for a few weeks, and seemed restless for a few days. She never had any white discharge that I seen. The nite before she kidded, she had amber discharge streaming. I came home Friday afternoon and she was very vocal and really restless. And sure enough she kidded a few hours later. I know it's hard to hear everyone say be patient cause I hated it! But it really is true! That was my 1st kidding ever and I didn't really know what to look for except for what I had read about. The main sign that I had was the amber colored discharge. When you see that, it will be soon!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Camryn (Mar 19, 2014)

About three weeks. She stayed through two cycles, but we didn't think she took the first time. She did the second time though, which is the week I counted back to.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok. So she may not even be overdue yet. Usually best to use the last day she was in with the buck if she is with him for an extended period of time. Good luck!


----------



## Camryn (Mar 19, 2014)

kristimriggs said:


> I understand completely!!! I was in the same spot as you up until this past Friday! My doe had the puffy vulva for about a week, been pawing the ground for a few weeks, and seemed restless for a few days. She never had any white discharge that I seen. The nite before she kidded, she had amber discharge streaming. I came home Friday afternoon and she was very vocal and really restless. And sure enough she kidded a few hours later. I know it's hard to hear everyone say be patient cause I hated it! But it really is true! That was my 1st kidding ever and I didn't really know what to look for except for what I had read about. The main sign that I had was the amber colored discharge. When you see that, it will be soon!!! Good Luck!!


 I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds it very hard to be patient! Every good article I read said you should see white discharge, even up to more then a week before the kidding! I guess I just assumed that always occurred. I guess when it's her time it'll all play out. Thank you for sharing that! Hopefully it all goes well.


----------



## Camryn (Mar 19, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Ok. So she may not even be overdue yet. Usually best to use the last day she was in with the buck if she is with him for an extended period of time. Good luck!


 Ok, good to know! I'll just continue to keep a close eye on her, and hopefully learn from the experience


----------



## kristimriggs (Mar 25, 2015)

I also read tons of articles about pregnant does, kidding, etc!! And they all said that about the white discharge. If June had any it wasn't very much or she rubbed it off before I ever got to see it (cause she was constantly rubbing her sides & back end on everything!). Good luck, hope it happens soon!!!! 
:stars:


----------



## Camryn (Mar 19, 2014)

That too! Lulu has been constantly rubbing her sides and back end on the stall walls. She doesn't usually do that...I hadn't thought of that! Thanks! I do too; sleep has been scarce the past few nights::


----------

